# End of the 2012 season w pix



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

Hola

So I got the chance to head up to the Rifle and fish some water before it closed on Sunday. On an 8 hour upstream wade, I caught some nice trout, biggest was an 18" beauty. Came across a very deep undercut bank, and made a cast. A very large trout chased down my offering, but after a short battle the hook pulled out. Definitely a 20"+ fish, but another "one that got away" fish. Planned an overnight float down the Ausable to hit the 4001 stretch, but had to deal with an emergency back home. A good weekend non the less.

Enjoy the pix

Hully


----------



## 4lbtest (Feb 28, 2007)

awesome, love it, thanks for sharring.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Hey, are you saying I can't fish the Rifle for Steelhead in the fall? I have heard some decent reports from that river, and have thought about giving it a try. What is the upstream limit for year-round fishing?


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

Fishndude said:


> Hey, are you saying I can't fish the Rifle for Steelhead in the fall? I have heard some decent reports from that river, and have thought about giving it a try. What is the upstream limit for year-round fishing?


Below Sage Lake road, open all year 

Hully


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Some awesome browns. Good luck Fishing


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

great pics of some nice brownies Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Beautiful fish!! I went out last night and got skunked.


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Great shots Scott. Streamer bite I imagine?


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

Maverick1 said:


> Great shots Scott. Streamer bite I imagine?


A little hardware thrown in when the shoulder got a little tired 

Hully


----------



## Big K (Jan 13, 2003)

Looks so peaceful and relaxing. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Beautiful as always!!!


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

Shoeman said:


> Beautiful as always!!!


Thanks


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Do you save any to eat? They do look tasty!
Beautifully done! Nice pics too.


----------



## broad1kj (Jan 14, 2011)

Paperboy 1 said:


> Do you save any to eat? They do look tasty!
> Beautifully done! Nice pics too.


They are tasty!! especially the small ones. Good looking trout though!!


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

Paperboy 1 said:


> Do you save any to eat? They do look tasty!
> Beautifully done! Nice pics too.


When trout fishing, strict catch and release. Bluegill, perch, and walleye on the other hand... 

Hully


----------



## mikeznewaygo (Sep 19, 2011)

Beautiful Brownies, it always seems like the good fish get away but you never lose a dink :lol:


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

mikeznewaygo said:


> Beautiful Brownies, it always seems like the good fish get away but you never lose a dink :lol:


 
There have been days that I was the Master of every 8" brown, but Servant to every fish over 12". What is the deal with that? Happens more than I'd like to admit 

Hully


----------

